# Crawdaddin Strawberry



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Where are the best places to catch crawdads in Strawberry? I know the lake is full of them and I have caught a few in a couple spots but went back and it was just a mossy mess. Just wondering about other peoples experiences. Also, I have the round traps and was just wondering if the ones that lay flat on the bottom work better.

Thanks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I continually fail with traps. The most luck I have is with a chicken leg tied to a string and a net to scoop em up with. The traps I have rarely get the crawdad inside. They just pick at the meat through the trap


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

String and chicken anywhere rocky, by the SB bay marina, SC marina or Hawes point are all stacked.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Mud Creek by the ramp is loaded.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to have the same luck with traps but figured out how to make the little buggers come inside. I used a piece of wire to tether a an old pill bottle right in the middle of the trap so it's not touching any sides. I drilled holes in the bottle and I fill it with chicken parts. They have to come in to reach it and then they hang around because they never actually get the meat. Works like a charm.


----------



## cuban b (Jan 5, 2008)

I just tried this for the first time, and it was a piece of cake. We did the chicken on a string and a net thing. My kids were bringing in 2 or 3 at a time every couple minutes. I just pulled up to a random spot on the north side and they were everywhere I looked.


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

Try a turkey leg.  Holds more crawdads. I cut the meat so it hangs off. I have caught as many as 13 at a time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We used to take a gunny sack and throw in a can of cat food with holes poked in the can and throw it into the pond. The crawdads would grab ahold of the gunny sack until you pulled them off. At times we would have it covered with them.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My informants told me that Soldier Creek Dam has a ton of Crawdads hanging around. One of them unintentionally caught four at once on his line, and he was fishing with Powerbait! I've never heard of that happening before.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A few years back the fishing was slow so I took an old piece of KFC chicken and tied it to my hook and cast it out 10 feet or so and figured Id catch a few crawdads with it. A few min passed and I caught a decent trout! True story


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Bax* said:


> A few years back the fishing was slow so I took an old piece of KFC chicken and tied it to my hook and cast it out 10 feet or so and figured Id catch a few crawdads with it. A few min passed and I caught a decent trout! True story


Regular or extra crispy? I'll try anything to keep from to using powerbait.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If memory serves me correct, the breading was gone and it was just a piece of breast meat


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Before I used traps we would get a bucket of KFC extra crispy and eat it on the drive up, then just use the scraps to catch 'dads. Seems to be the grease that brings them in.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Not to highjack the thread but how do you guys cook you crawdads? I am headed over to Starvation this weekend and may stop in at the Berry to see if the kids can catch some crawdads. I have never tried catching crawdads before so this will be my first time. Any suggestions or tips would be appreciated. 

400bull


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

400BULL said:


> Not to highjack the thread but how do you guys cook you crawdads?


I always use Zatarain's (http://www.zatarains.com/Products/Seafood-Boils/Crawfish-Shrimp-and-Crab-Boil-Bag.aspx). It's sold in most grocery stores in Utah. Follow the directions on the box.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been killing the Dad's at Haws point this year. Good way to keep the young-ungs occupied... I also like the Zaratanz, good stuff. Few little red tatters some corn and whatever else you want to throw in the pot. That is some good vitils for sure.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I am planning on going to Haws Point. I have never done it over there, where should I set up? I have about 10 kids and about just as many adults going. Should be a good time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I sure like to go simple with my cooking. Boil in Old Bay, and then dip in garlic butter. Yum!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I made the famous perch chowder recipe with dads instead; not bad, but way too much work for the tiny amount of meat you get. The kids sure enjoy catching them, I practice C&R.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

A couple of weekends ago we went up with 5 or 6 families. In a 2 1/2 day period we caught 57lbs using square traps at the F camp gounds.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Try around the Ladders...... when I was there last (middle of June) we couldnt catch anything but those Crawdad's, if it didnt amuse the kids so much, I would be cursing them twice as much as I already do, within 2-3 minutes of casting out the kids they had 3 or 4 clamped on ..... at one time we had a pile of about 30 on the shore with the kids playing with them. there are other spots that friends set up traps and do well, but as they are not mine I can not discuss them.... Sorry


----------

